# Solved: need to enable raw socket support in xp pro



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Im trying to run a packet monitor, and keep getting the error message: "unable to open raw socket" ....

Thanks!


freeware: analogx packetmon


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use WireShark (formerly Ethereal) and WinPCAP to monitor packets, works fine. I believe you may be able to use WinPCAP with that monitor too, but I haven't tried it.

Here's one person's solution, there appears to be a lot of other ideas, try a Google search:[WEBQUOTE="http://dsns.net/news.html"]Windows Service Pack2 disables Sending RAW Sockets by default,
dsns cannot be used to scan anymore.

BUT microsoft did not remove the possibility to send over RAW Sockets in the tcp/ip stack - just disabled it.

Takkero (djnox at libero dot it) found a work-around:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
1) Open Control panel
2) Turn on Classic Visuallization
3) Open Administration Tools
4) Services
5) There is "Windows Firewall / Internet Condivision (ICS)
6) There I stop services and disable it in General setting but I see that when you reboot pc the services start anyway so in Connection setting on "Hardware Profile" you must set to "Profile 1" DISABLED!
----------------------------------------------------------------------

I verified this on a german Windows XP SP2 Pro - after one reboot dsns works as usual. Thank You Takkero for that workaround![/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks... Ill give it a try. This is ironic because this software ran ok on my roomates XP "home" computer (with sp2) to monitor packets. Im wondering, what's the difference between "home" and "pro" in this regard.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't say, it should run similar. Could be something about the NIC driver, or perhaps some other difference.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

There are other isssues. I just figured out I dont have admin rights on this computer ( i just got it yesterday via ups). It was a gift, and unfortunately it came bundled with a bucket load of preconfigured (limited) rights/privs etc... The former owner is going to send me the restore cd, but theres so many goodies on this computer that i wish I could figure out a way to obtain root. I cant even install windows updates/anti virus updates, software (or uninstall anything)... without the "you need admin rights" to proceed mssg's. I think all of my configuration settings are tied into a former active directory domain structure. Since I have no way of knowing what was even used as the admins username/pwd... am i totally out of luck here? Is there any hope of not having to reformat? 



thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, no admin rights is a big issue!


----------

